# Show us some bum



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Little fluffy butt!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's Brandon's 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

MOMMMMMMMMM Leave me alone! Can't a girl have SOME privacy?!!!!! 
Anyway Hmmmm..............Does my butt look fat in this haircut? :bootyshake:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Does this tail pom make my butt look fat?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> MOMMMMMMMMM Leave me alone! Can't a girl have SOME privacy?!!!!!
> Anyway Hmmmm..............Does my butt look fat in this haircut? :bootyshake:


You girls are all the same. Your clothes have to be just right. Your hair has to be just right. Do I look fat in this or that? LOL. You are voluptuous. We like girls with curves. 

Signed: Matisse and Maurice AND Jose`.

Cute pics everyone!


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Lots of cute bums on this forum. Fritz and Mandy strolling along and Fritz has an eye on a chipmunk.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are some of Cammie. The puppy is Cammie when she was a baby. The silver spoo is Sting, the sire of Cammie's recent litter. (You can tell that he kinda likes her! LOL)


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Stella and I on our walk this morning...lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> Stella and I on our walk this morning...lol




DAMN! You've got a good plastic surgeon!!!!!!!!! Didn't even recognize ya! LOL!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

If you look close, maybe zoom in... There are two poodle bums in the air moving at the speed of light toward the ball they love soooooooooo much LOL  








Apollo & Lou with her polka-dot-covered-bumbum








S'mores poodle bums ! 








Poodle-bums hanging off the couch








And.... Playboy "bunny" pose!!! LOL 
"I'm gawjuzz aren't I??" (Wink wink) She says! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I noticed a theme when looking for these pictures lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Great thread !!! We have some great bums on this forum!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Airborne bum!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Great bums! Love your photos! These dogs are just flat out, fun loving, cuties.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:drama:

MOLLY: "Lexie, do I need to loose some weight? I'm feeling like a lard a$$
lately!

LEXIE: " Gee Molly, you look okay to me!.....By the way, what is that you 
perfume you are wearing? It smells sooo nice!" 

MOLLY: " Oh thank goodness! My Mom keeps telling me I'm fat!.... I'm 
glad you like my perfume, it's called 'Eau de Poo'."


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> :drama:
> 
> MOLLY: "Lexie, do I need to loose some weight? I'm feeling like a lard a$$
> lately!
> ...


Ba ha ha ha ha!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Eeeewwwwwwww!:ahhhhh:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> :drama:
> 
> MOLLY: "Lexie, do I need to loose some weight? I'm feeling like a lard a$$
> lately!
> ...



Molly: Don't feel bad. I had my annual checkup 2 weeks ago and my vet told my mom I had to lose 8 ounces!!! Can you believe that? It's a never ending battle........ personally, I like curvy gals! Love, Sunny


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

Sleepy bum


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I just got told at handling class tonight that I'm skinny. I eat what I want and leave the rest. What's a fella to do? I think my old Dad was feeling my six pack, not my ribs. The vet said I was just right. Go figure....

So, take it with a grain of salt Molly. :act-up:

Your friend,

Matisse


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hahahahaha 

Eau de poo - no pun intended??! 

So funny!!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Found some!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*A couple more*

I knew I had more.........


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Willow and her cuz, Sasha, had an all day play date! Here's walking bum! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

my brother (the owner of a pit) was laughing his butt off about Calders new haircut and was saying his butt looks like Gonzo from the muppets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Nightly cuddle bum

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Wrong thread


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Bunny Butt, Bunny Butt, Molly is a Bunny Butt........But so what baby, It's the cutest little Bunny Butt ever, in my eyes!!!!! 

LOVE,
MOM


----------

